# URL Sperre / WebFilter



## Experience1986 (4. März 2004)

Hi,

ich suche ein Programm, mit dem ich bestimmte Website kategorien bzw bestimmte websites sperren kann, dies soll möglichst über einen globalen filter aus dem internet gescehehn und zusätzlich durch benutzerdefinierten einträgen meiner seits.

Ich möchte dieses Programm unter einem eingeschränken benutzerkonto auf meinem PC einsetzen.

Ich nutze meinen DSL Anschluss direkt, es ist also kein Proxy dazwischen geschaltet, das sollte das programm also auch meistern können.

Könnt ihr mir da ein Programm empfehlen?


----------



## Julien (4. März 2004)

Heutzutage hat es ja auf fast jeden PC Internet u Viren Security Programme. Falls du Internet Security 2004 hast kannst du des dort glaubich einstellen. Sonst beim Internet Explorer  Unter Extras>>>>Internet Optionen! 

Greez


----------



## Experience1986 (4. März 2004)

Internet Security kostet was, un is von norton, wo von ich wenig halte.
das mit dem IE is ja schön und gut, nur ich möcht auch website kategorien blockieren, so wie man das auch bei proxy server machen kann.


----------

